# Any NortWesterner's interested????



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

bumping up :wavey:


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know about this, I would love to go! Unfortunately my 8 year old has a basketball game at 11:00 on Saturday and since my husband is the coach I can't leave the 18 month old with him. I'm going to try & see if the grandparents are coming, if so I can leave them in charge of my little terror :

I'm sure Sienna will be an angel... making sure she's good & tired before you get there souldn't hurt!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry, too far for us, but have FUN!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hopefully I can meet some of you there! Tina, you just reminded me I've got to sign my now nine year old (just had his b-day on New Year's Eve!) up for basketball- mom will catch heck if it's filled up!

Hope you can rearrange things, but I totally understand if not- one day we will meet up!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm looking forward to your report. Find out if they do this often -- DH might just fly us down if he thought Bridger would enjoy it (yep, he loves his little Bridger).

Another event is dog show at Puyallup Fairgrounds this weekend -


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

spruce said:


> i'm looking forward to your report. Find out if they do this often -- DH might just fly us down if he thought Bridger would enjoy it (yep, he loves his little Bridger).
> 
> Another event is dog show at Puyallup Fairgrounds this weekend -


I'm not sure what to do since Sienna was limping. I may go, but do a short route just to get all the info- especially since getting up and moving seems to help her. I will see how she is tonight.

I DEFINTELY want to find out how often they do it and if they would be so kind as to send out email announcements if it's not on a regular schedule.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Gold Bond walk*

Hey, did you go to this? I really wanted to go and bring my folks... but we missed it!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

furrygodmother said:


> Hey, did you go to this? I really wanted to go and bring my folks... but we missed it!


I really wanted to go, but Sienna had been limping and didn't want to set her back. I still wish I had gone.

It will be nice if a bunch of us can meet up!

Here is the email I got:
*March is the next walk* 
Hi Ellen,

The walks are every other month. So, the next one will be March. I think it's going to be at Champoeg State Park, but I'm not positive. You can watch our website for the information about each walk. Our intention is to have them on the 2nd Saturday of every-other-month. We are going to try to spread them around Golden Bond's region -- the walk in May will probably be in the Bend area. So, it would be nice if you could join us in March! We'd also have you join us at our annual picnic in late August!

Jeanie
Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Next Gold Bond Walk*

Ooooh.... March could maybe work! I'm trying to convince my parents that since I refuse to give Brianna to them, that a nice Gold Bond RESCUE dog would be perfect! Mom's in, but dad's pretty stubborn... I figured a field of waving gold tails may change his mind!
Anyway, I want to go!


When the weather gets warmer we should meet up at Lucky Lab in Portland with the dogs! 


_*Lucky Labrador Brew Pub* (915 SE Hawthorne Blvd) is located in an old roofing and sheetmetal warehouse. With high wood trussed ceilings, the Lab's warm rustic ambiance is a great place for a neighborhood pub. Founded in October, 1994, the Lab produces some of the tastiest brews in the northwest and serves up some simple, yet excellent, pub fare. *Outside on the back covered patio is a great place to relax and converse with friends or hang out with your canine.* We are proud to be a casual brew pub where people can enjoy quality products in an unpretentious atmosphere._


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

BY the way what happened with Sienna? Is she feeling better?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh well. I am so retarded. I started this silly thing and didn't even know to use it. LOL. how lame is that. I just saw tonight that people had been posting on here. Look at all the stuff I missed out on doing. I am so sad. Anyway, if anyone is interested in doing a meet up or a golden bond walk, I would love to join in. Please just let me know and forgive me for being lame.

Terra


----------

